

Big news: Forrst has been acquired by Colourlovers - kmfrk
http://blog.forrst.com/post/19956380482/big-news-forrst-has-been-acquired-by-colourlovers

======
xpose2000
I'm honestly not sure if this is good news or bad news. However, congrats to
Kyle, being acquired is no easy feat.

Now for some speculation:

My guess is that Forrst wasn't growing as much as it used to or stopped
growing all-together. Looking at the alexa numbers, its popularity peaked in
the middle of 2011. Pageviews took a huge dive, which is extremely alarming.

Maybe this is Kyle's attempt for a turnaround, or he simply realized a site
can only go so far with limited resources. Obviously Alexa isn't 100%
accurate, but it gives a decent estimation on where the site is trending.

~~~
huhtenberg
I've been visiting Forrst on and off from its early days and I have this
impression that Kyle was struggling with shaping the community into what he
wanted it to be. Posting guidelines were updated on (what seemed like) a
monthly basis, there's a limit on how _short_ a descriptive part of a post
should be, there's a ban on posting "angled photos of one's screen", etc.
These are superficial things that are meant to funnel the community into
something that it doesn't really want or can be. The moderation was all too
visible on the site, and this is never a sign of a healthy ecosystem. Way too
many aspiring 13 year old creative designers and javascript ninjas. There's
really no reason for an experienced designer or a developer to hang around
there. It's not that the site didn't have a good idea behind it. It's that the
community needed reboot. Perhaps this acquisition is going to do just that.

~~~
fusiongyro
Seconded completely. I had an account for about a month, I think actually in
mid 2011 (funny that). Very few people who were accomplished seemed to have
time for it. Felt like nearly all of the posts were of a please-review-my-
first-project nature. Also, despite the attempted parity, designers
outnumbered the developers so substantially there were only three or four
developers on there participating consistently.

I'm grateful Forrst explored the curated social network space, but unless it
were done better I don't think I'll have time for it again. I think you could
create and sustain a designer/developer site like that, but probably not with
unchecked positive growth. I would like to see more curated communities, but
the curation on Forrst doesn't seem to go far enough. You can either release a
site to the world or keep it private to your friends; the space between those
two extremes is troublesome.

------
dugmartin
A litte more info here:

[http://blog.forrst.com/post/19956380482/big-news-forrst-
has-...](http://blog.forrst.com/post/19956380482/big-news-forrst-has-been-
acquired-by-colourlovers)

A non-public post inside of Forrst has more info, including comments by Kyle
that the developer half of Forrst is not being abandoned.

Maybe Kyle or one of the other Forrst guys will post here with more info.

------
27182818284
_Please don't do things to make titles stand out, like using uppercase or
exclamation points, or adding a parenthetical remark saying how great an
article is. It's implicit in submitting something that you think it's
important._

<http://ycombinator.com/newsguidelines.html>

~~~
kaiuhl
"Big News:" is in the title of the linked article.

~~~
bdg
Explain how that's a valid excuse to break the rules _here_.

~~~
rokhayakebe
No rules were broken. The title was not edited.

